

Ask HN: Tool for giving feedback on websites? - hellbanner

I&#x27;m looking for a tool that would let my client click a spot on a website (perhaps a specific div, or just a screenshot), type a note, then that sends to me so I can review.<p>Is there anything out there like this?
======
johnmurch
[http://bugmuncher.com/](http://bugmuncher.com/)

